# Tiny Monitor Needed!



## phaenilda (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey, I'm taking my first whack at custom PC modding. I want to make a very small computer, and I want to put it in an odd box, maybe a waffle iron or something.
I'm going to use a Mini-ITX for the motherboard, and I'll find some old DIMMs for ram, and I'll probably end up using a USB pendrive for my hard disk, and boot it up with BeatrIX or Puppy Linux or something. Anyway, this stuff I can get fairly easily, but the one thing that is making this inplausible is the monitor. I need a small (like 9" wide, max) monitor, and it has to be thin. The dream is to have a laptop-like computer with demensions like 9"x6"x4" running out of some outrageous old appliance. It doesn't have to be fast or powerful, or even the least bit useful, but I want one anyway.
So basically, I need a small, thin (no more than 4" deep) monitor, for under $150.
If anyone knows a site, or has one of these lying around, I'd be much obliged.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://store.yahoo.com/saveateagles...ER&ovcpn=Froogle&ovcrn=328GL-70TV-N&ovtac=CMP


----------



## phaenilda (Jun 22, 2005)

Just what I'm looking for, but for one problem =/
" - This item it is not meant for use with a computer (it has no VGA input)"
Thanks, though, dai. You're my favorite manager.


----------



## phaenilda (Jun 22, 2005)

In retrospect, there is probably a way to modify it to work... I'd rather not do that, but if I can't find exactly what I'm looking for, I'll probably end up buying that, or maybe a slightly cheaper model. And doing some more research, turns out Mini-ITX boards have TV-Out. This makes my search easier, but if anyone can find a VGA monitor like the one I need, I'd still rather use that.


----------



## Compumaniac12 (Jun 20, 2005)

svideo? at that size svideo probly has enough resolution anyway...

wont be any less usefull then a pen drive for linux... myswell by my graphicing calculator


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the trouble is they double in price
http://www.xenarc.com/product/700y.html
http://www.cappuccinopc.com/parts/mr-xe-700y.asp


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

A few items from ebay!

9" VGA 

8" VGA

8" VGA 

7" VGA 

JamesO


----------



## phaenilda (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks guys. Just what I needed. Not sure which one I'm going for yet..


----------

